# Facebook Games Bandwith Usage



## legionofangels (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello,

Simple question to answer what I'm sure I already know.
*
Do facebook games such as Mafia Wars, Farmville, or Frontierville, use up bandwith from your Internet Provider?*

We are on a limited plan and one person in the house watches like 3 youtube videos a day, the other plays frontierville for a few hours 2 approximately each day, and there is probably 100 pages of general viewing on facebook or other standard webpages such as a forum board.

*Does the playing of the facebook games affect the bandwith and if so, how much would you say for about 2 hours of play a day?*


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Anything you do online will transfer data which will use up some of your data limit if you are on a limit. However, for the type of activity you describe above I would be very surprised if you even came close to the limit (unless it is an incredibly small limit).

99.9% of the time people with download limits won't even come close, those most likely to are online gamers (full games not web based  ) and/or people that do alot of downloading (a few youtube videos a day is by no means alot).

What is your download limit? In UK many providers work on around 40Gb per month, your useage wouldn't even come close to that I doubt.


----------



## legionofangels (Feb 4, 2010)

We have a secured or password protected wireless internet connection in a town of 1500 people in Iowa, and they are claiming we are using over 1 GB of bandwidth usage a day. 15 GB used in 15 days.

Even if I left my facebook page on all day sitting there while I'm at work, I don't see how it can use 1 GB a day. Watch less than 10 youtube videos each day, watch 1 hulu tv show a night IF that, a relative plays Frontierville for 2 to 3 hours nightly, and the rest is just standard surfing for a few hours a day, max 3 to 5 hours total as a group. NO Downloading of music, movies, or anything, yet they claim we are using over 1 GB a day. We have a 10 GB limit for a month, completely ridiculous.

My zip code is 50020 and I'm wondering if I can get a dish and unlimited internet with ANYONE, HELP!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

it's quite possible for the facebook games to use a small bandwidth... but not 1GB a day...

either someone must have a program in the background... check for programs like uTorrent, BitTorrent, Azerus, etc or any media program that is streaming music, or a computer is sending data in the background. your ISP should see this usage on the modem directly.


----------

